# flashlight golfing



## charlieton (Jul 20, 2013)

hi guys. i've been using my OLight M22 Warrior a lot with a couple of buddies for twilight golfing. 

i was wondering if any one knew a highly reflective sharpie type product that reflects light of a flashlight well?


----------



## Norm (Jul 20, 2013)

Old threads that might help.

Norm


----------

